# Scotland 18-19 October



## A_Skywalker (Oct 14, 2008)

Inverness v Celtic

18/10/2008 12:30 BST
  6.75 3.75 1.45 All Bets (25) 
Falkirk v Aberdeen

18/10/2008 15:00 BST
  2.20 3.20 3.00 All Bets (24) 
Hamilton v St. Mirren

18/10/2008 15:00 BST
  2.20 3.20 3.00 All Bets (24) 
Kilmarnock v Motherwell

18/10/2008 15:00 BST
  2.10 3.20 3.20 All Bets (24) 
Rangers v Dundee U.

18/10/2008 15:00 BST
  1.30 4.50 9.00 All Bets (25) 
Hibernian v Hearts

19/10/2008 14:00 BST
  2.30 3.20 2.80 All Bets (24)


----------

